# You know the Ninja Boom is over when......



## Fu_Bag (Aug 20, 2006)

Any reflections on the Ninja Boom of the 1980's?

You know the Ninja Boom is over when...

The phrase "Only a Ninja can kill a Ninja" is replaced in the movies by pesky ninjas being easily killed by just about anyone.

Lee Van Kleef is no longer "The Master"  

It's revealed that the straight bladed ninja-to is no longer used by ninja Grandmasters. 


Anyone else have any fond memories of the Ninja Boom? 
This thread is meant to be used for fun. There should be lots of material out there!


Enjoy!

Fu Bag


----------



## Drac (Aug 20, 2006)

They no longer sell copies of the medallion he wore in the series...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 20, 2006)

You know the Ninja boom is over when movie and television "ninjas" stop using Tae Kwon Do...


----------



## Drac (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhh I thought of another...Every martial arts mag does not have a photo of Stephen K. Hayes wearing his black ninja attire while standing in a field of snow


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 20, 2006)

When I can't even remember the plots of the "American Ninja" movies.

Now is that a sign of the ninja boom being over, or a sign of me aging?

Jeff


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 20, 2006)

There were plots???!?!?!?!???


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 20, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Ohhh I thought of another...Every martial arts mag does not have a photo of Stephen K. Hayes wearing his black ninja attire while standing in a field of snow


 
...in broad daylight.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 21, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> There were plots???!?!?!?!???



Kill everything that moves. Then kill it again.

Except for good looking females.



seriously though, its been so long, even I'm forgetting the plots (or lack thereof).


----------



## Teppan (Aug 22, 2006)

SAD. No more ninja t-shirts with cool logos on them. I guess that in those days anything you straped the name ninja was an instant sale. But man do i miss the go old days.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 22, 2006)

The ninja boom is over when movies don't use the ball that explodes into smoke and they all dis appear.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Aug 22, 2006)

...when we tolerate lesser martial artists in our forums and don't kill them.



:uhyeah:


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 22, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> ...when we tolerate lesser martial artists in our forums and don't kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:



Shouldn't that be "don't kill *all* of them?"


----------



## crushing (Aug 22, 2006)

Hmmmm.  Interesting.  Do you think the decline of the Ninja boom has anything to do with what is being discussed in this recent thread?

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=598925&postcount=1


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 22, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.  Interesting.  Do you think the decline of the Ninja boom has anything to do with what is being discussed in this recent thread?
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=598925&postcount=1


What?  You don't like pirates?  They are the new ninjas!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 22, 2006)

I can just see it, next are books, DVDs, and experts on "Secret Pirate Fighting Arts" popping up all over the place.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 22, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I can just see it, next are books, DVDs, and experts on "Secret Pirate Fighting Arts" popping up all over the place.


And no doubt some of today's Koga Kiddies will pop up teaching a heretofore undiscovered branch of North Sea Buccaneer Brawling.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Lets see.  Pirate fighting arts.

Get into fights with people who are much weaker than you and take their stuff.

If someone shows up who can kick your ***, run away as fast as possible.

Anything else?  I think that about sums it up.

Jeff


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 22, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Lets see.  Pirate fighting arts.
> 
> Get into fights with people who are much weaker than you and take their stuff.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the rum and the booty!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys know that many Pirates were well trained, often taking on larger ships, and even fortified cities with superior numbers of guards right?  They just had good strategy and tactics.  Most were former Navy men, or privateers who had no work when the war ended, and turned to piracy because its what they could do..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 22, 2006)

For the most part, pirates went after lone cargo ships with small crews and would run at the site of a frigate sized or bigger ship.  There are several instances where this wasn't the case though.  But in general, they only preyed on lone, weak ships.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> ...in broad daylight.


 
Yes, I forgot that little item...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve Hayes actually kept me from looking at the Bujinkan for the past 20 years.  The titles of his books and his pictures actually turned me off Ninjutsu.  I thought he was a sensationalist joke.  Heck, 'till I came on here, I still thought that way about it all.  I didn't realize there was serious stuff going on in Ninjutsu.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> And no doubt some of today's Koga Kiddies will pop up teaching a heretofore undiscovered branch of North Sea Buccaneer Brawling.


 
Next thing you know there will be a school on drunken pirate fighting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Next thing you know there will be a school on drunken pirate fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
and the National Geographics Channel will do a special on it..


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 22, 2006)

Who here remembers "Ninja" magazine?  Man, those were the days.  I wanted that utility belt in the back ads of the magazine so bad.

AoG


----------



## Teppan (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey, wasn't there a real group of ninja pirates. Someone name kotaro or something like that from a clan called the fuma. Ah yes the ninja magazine with harunaka hoshino of the fuma clan. I heard that he is a pirate in the japan sea today. Sneaking onboard some ships at night. And Yes there was a lot of rum...


----------



## Kreth (Aug 23, 2006)

Teppan said:
			
		

> Ah yes the ninja magazine with harunaka hoshino of the fuma clan. I heard that he is a pirate in the japan sea today. Sneaking onboard some ships at night. And Yes there was a lot of rum...


Well, he has been known to steal swords.



Oh... allegedly.


----------



## Drac (Aug 23, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:
			
		

> Who here remembers "Ninja" magazine? Man, those were the days. I wanted that utility belt in the back ads of the magazine so bad.
> 
> AoG


 
I remember them.. We actually had a guy attempt to come into the nightclub wearing one that was loaded with all sorts of hand weapons...


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I didn't realize there was serious stuff going on in Ninjutsu.


Only when we are not drinking rum and terrorizing the high seas!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 23, 2006)

Crap, I prefer Bourbon and Single Malt Scotches, is that gonna be a problem?


----------



## Drac (Aug 23, 2006)

Can you imagine what a seminar on Pirate Fighting would be like or what the person would be teaching it would be like...Sign me up...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 23, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Can you imagine what a seminar on Pirate Fighting would be like or what the person would be teaching it would be like...Sign me up...


Allright, who wants to get with me and make Pirate Fu?  We could really cash in.  And it'd give us an excuse to get eye patches and parrots.

Arrrggggghhh Matey!!!

Jeff


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Crap, I prefer Bourbon and Single Malt Scotches, is that gonna be a problem?


Nah, just YOU have to requisition it! irate:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Nah, just YOU have to requisition it! irate:


Actually, I believe that would be covered under *Ac*quisitions.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 23, 2006)

Pirate-do testing schedule -

1st dan test - you get a black belt. Kill someone w/ your black belt.
 slide down sail of your ship with just a knife (a la Errol Flinn (sp) ).

2nd dan test - acquire (steal) 50 gallons of rum  imbibe contents and remain conscious (sp).

3rd dan test - acquire (steal) a parrot. Teach said parrot to curse.

4th dan test - ride through a category 1 hurricane in a dingy w/out throwing up.
acquire a flamboyant hat to be worn at all times.

5th dan test - rape, pillage and murder small village.

6th dan test - escape from prison after your 5th dan test.

7th dan test - grow your beard at least 2 feet long (for males).
 chop off 2 foot beard from other 7+ dan. Glue to face. Beard donor demoted to 6th dan (for females).

8th dan test - ride through a category 5 hurricane blindfolded in a dingy w/out throwing up.

9th dan test - find buried treasure (other than your own)

10th dan test - Poke out your own eye. Replace w/ eye patch. You may now call yourself "soke pirate"


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 23, 2006)

Pirating.. still practical today!

Somaili pirates in action!



> An Iraqi captain was saved from marauding Somali pirates by U.S. Marines, and made sails with old cloth to power his 3,000-ton cargo ship to the Seychelles when the engines failed.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 23, 2006)

That's been a problem over there for years.  

Jeff


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe there was a cruise ship that pirates tried to take off the cost of Somalia.  I believe all shipping traffic that is traversing the area is supposed to be 200 (or was it 20?) miles out from the coast of Somolia to minimize the risk of pirates.  There was a cruise ship that came within the sight of shore and was attacked by pirates weilding none other than ninja swords!  HAHAHA, no they were weilding AKs and shoulder fired rockets.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> But in general, they only preyed on lone, weak ships.
> 
> Jeff


 
Depends man, depends.

Perhaps some of the smaller, less famous pirates... but how do you become famous doing that?  In short... you dont.  Some pirate captains had whole fleets of ships at their disposal... Like Henry Morgan, and decimated spanish trading ports... Edward Teach took on several larger ships, and blockaded whole harbors.  "Black Bart" Roberts took on a fleet of _20_ merchant ships with only 60 men, and a 20 gun sloop off the coast of newfoundland...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Depends man, depends.
> 
> Perhaps some of the smaller, less famous pirates... but how do you become famous doing that?  In short... you dont.  Some pirate captains had whole fleets of ships at their disposal... Like Henry Morgan, and decimated spanish trading ports... Edward Teach took on several larger ships, and blockaded whole harbors.  "Black Bart" Roberts took on a fleet of _20_ merchant ships with only 60 men, and a 20 gun sloop off the coast of newfoundland...


Like I said before, there were instances of these kind of actions, but they were the exception and not the rule.  It's fun to look at pirates romantically, but don't forget, essentially, they were thieves and murderers.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Aug 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Allright, who wants to get with me and make Pirate Fu? We could really cash in. And it'd give us an excuse to get eye patches and parrots.
> 
> Arrrggggghhh Matey!!!
> 
> Jeff


 
Dude, we could do this..I have a backround in theatrics and broadcasting..We could be the Stephen K. Hayes for the next decade..We could also sell our certificates on e-Bay and REALLY cash in...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 23, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Dude, we could do this..I have a backround in theatrics and broadcasting..We could be the Stephen K. Hayes for the next decade..We could also sell our certificates on e-Bay and REALLY cash in...


I did a lil fight choreography back years ago.  Instead of Gi's, we'll sell poofy shirts and tri-cornered hats.  We'll need to find a good source for cutlasses and sell them for about 10x their worth too.  And special "hand crafted" belaying pins.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Aug 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> We'll need to find a good source for cutlasses and sell them for about 10x their worth too. And special "hand crafted" belaying pins.
> 
> Jeff


 
No problems there..We'll find one of those companies that made all that authentic Ninja gear back then..


----------



## Kreth (Aug 24, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> 10th dan test - Poke out your own eye. Replace w/ eye patch. You may now call yourself "soke pirate"


You were doing great up until this. How can the grandmaster of a pirate fighting system be called anything other than "Cap'n"?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 24, 2006)

How 'bout "Cap'n Soke"?


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> How 'bout "Cap'n Soke"?



Cap'n Soked if he falls in the water


----------



## Drac (Aug 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> How 'bout "Cap'n Soke"?


 
Wasn't there a bubble bath for kids by that name cira late 60's early 70's ????


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, you guys are all wrong:

10- 7th Kyu = Swabbie
6th - 2nd Kyu = Privateer
1st Kyu = Pirate

1st Dan = CabinBoy/girl
2nd Dan = Cooky
3rd Dan= Powdermonkey
4rd Dan = Gunner
5th Dan = Master Gunner
6th Dan = Quartermaster
7th Dan = Bosun
8th Dan = First Mate
9th Dan = Cap'n
10th Dan = Admirial


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Aug 24, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja what?!

I thought all ninja were mammals!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 26, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> They no longer sell copies of the medallion he wore in the series...


 
Avast!!! A medallion says you? Aye! Me crew and I 'ave been searchin' for a cursed medallion. Man in a black mask dove in after ole' Boot Strap Turner and stole it from Davey Jones Locker. Me thinks it were the Dread Pirate Roberts but me crew says it were a round-eyed Ninja! Blasted Ninja!!! Aye...but a man who cannot be trusted be a fine man indeed!!!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> How 'bout "Cap'n Soke"?


 
I say call 'im by the name 'is ukes be knowin' 'im by.... Cap'n Crunch!!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 5, 2006)

Bottom line: you know the ninja boom is over when threads such as these appear: 

http://www.allforums.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6702&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90

Perhaps this should be turned into a thread of it's own.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Nimravus said:


> Bottom line: you know the ninja boom is over when threads such as these appear:
> 
> http://www.allforums.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6702&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90
> 
> Perhaps this should be turned into a thread of it's own.


 
That was a interesting read on one persons take on the Bujinkan.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

However, it is just one persons take and probably has some truth and some non truths in there.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 5, 2006)

LALALALALALALALALA   I am NOT listening..... :erg:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 5, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:


> I thought all ninja were mammals!


 
rofl!

Careful now


----------

